# An ordinance for the calling of the Westminster Assembly of divines



## Reformed Covenanter (Mar 22, 2020)

... And whereas it hath been Declared and Resolved by the Lords and Commons assembled in Parliament, That the present Church-Government by Archbishops, Bishops, their Chancellors, Commissaries, Deans, Deans and Chapters, Archdeacons, and other Ecclesiastical Officers depending upon the Hierarchy, is evil, and justly offensive and burthensome to the Kingdom, a great impediment to Reformation and growth of Religion, and very prejudicial to the State and Government of this Kingdom, and that therefore they are Resolved that the same shall be taken away, and that such a Government shall be settled in the Church, as may be most agreeable to God’s Holy Word, and most apt to procure and preserve the Peace of the Church at home, and nearer Agreement with the Church of Scotland, and other Reformed Churches abroad, and for the better effecting hereof, and for the vindicating and clearing of the Doctrine of the Church of England from all false Calumnies and Aspersions, It is thought fit and necessary to call an Assembly of Learned, Godly, and Judicious Divines, to consult and advise of such matters and things, touching the Premises, as shall be proposed unto them by both or either of the Houses of Parliament, and to give their advise and counsel therein to both or either of the said Houses, when, and as often as they shall be thereunto required. ...

For more, see An ordinance for the calling of the Westminster Assembly of divines.

N.B. While long paragraphs are one of my pet dislikes, I could not shorten some of these - especially not the long one listing all of those called to the Westminster Assembly. That list is worth reading if only to note the interesting spelling of some of their names. William Twisse, for instance, is named as "William Twist".


----------

